# Tuna Reports



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone have intel on oil rigs this week? 

Headed out of PCola tomorrow, weather permitting. :yes:

Ms. Ruth on channel 86.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Just was out there Friday night / Sat... water is not great but there were yellowfin jumping at marlin and petronis .. caught nothing but a Cuda trolling..


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

I fished the drillship West Neptune Sunday evening. I caught 24 BFT on a jig and 1 YFT chunking early in the morning. The water was clear and the current was moderate. The West Neptune is currently located about 6 miles SSE of Ram Powell. I plan on returning there or out to the drillship Proteus this weekend. Tight lines. :thumbup:


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lady J if you need a hand let me know ill come help with them tuners and split expenses. My boat has been in the shop 2 months now and nobody's can seem to fix it. I'm jonesing to get out there.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

There were some really big Tuna on Deep water Proteus Saturday morning.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunday morning on the West Neptune. :thumbup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn. That's a fine YFT. 
Whyme


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good one!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Holy crap, thats a beast! 

and thanks for the intel, we had a blast!


----------



## Twilson (Jul 15, 2015)

Scout800 said:


> There were some really big Tuna on Deep water Proteus Saturday morning.


About how far is the Deep water proteus from Perdido pass? Mind sharing the coordinates for it?


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Twilson said:


> About how far is the Deep water proteus from Perdido pass? Mind sharing the coordinates for it?



About 120 miles. 

28 37.14
88 01.57

that should get you close enough


----------

